# Raw Co-op in Orange County



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 
Does anyone know of a raw Co-op in or around Orange County? Mine may not be doing mass orders anymore. 

Thanks in advance

Yannelly


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

@Spy Car Any ideas?


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

einspänner said:


> @Spy Car Any ideas?


The big once (SoCal BARF) closed, but I believe there is an Orange County (aimed) successor group. I'm blanking on the name.

Another resource is Creston Valley Meats, which offers delivery service to parts of OC.

Bill


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply!

the successor group form Socal BARF may no longer be doing orders, which is why i need ot fin alternatives. I am looking into Creston Valley Meats. A bit pricey, but I like the variety. 

Bill- do you know if the 1 pound packets of ground meats are balanced and have bone or is it something i have to figure out? 

I had to spend 3 hours at the emergency vet. A bit of miscommunication between my dad and I caused cooper a little too much bone in his intestine which caused a lot of vomiting. I basically constipated my dog with bone . I feel like a bad mom. He does get a prepared whole ground chicken from a a supplier at the farmers market, but cooper like like ot crunch on bone so he gets picky when eating it. Im trying to find what works best and what he will eat.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Cooperpooperscooper said:


> Sorry for the late reply!
> 
> the successor group form Socal BARF may no longer be doing orders, which is why i need ot fin alternatives. I am looking into Creston Valley Meats. A bit pricey, but I like the variety.
> 
> ...


I don't believe any of the ground products from Creston Valley aim for "balance." The grinds are expensive and often contain fruits and vegetables, so I tend to order whole parts from them.

Sorry that Cooper was feeling poorly. You may remember we met him 2 summers (?) back at the Huntington Beach Dog Beach. He is a handsome Vizsla.

I'm very risk-averse with regard to bones and stick mostly to bone-in chicken myself.

I hope by now Cooper is totally on the mend.

Bill


----------

